
Analyse Asia 67: Enterprise Mobility in Asia Pacific with Charles Reed Anderson - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/10/17/episode-67-enterprise-mobility-in-asia-pacific-with-charles-reed-anderson/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Charles Reed Anderson, Vice President, Head of Mobility and Internet
of Things Asia Pacific, IDC, joined us in a conversation to discuss all things
enterprise mobility in Asia Pacific. We discussed the recent report
“Enterprise Mobility in Asia Pacific 2015” by IDC, where we defined the
landscape of enterprise mobility, the key trends in how Asian companies are
making decisions on the mobile device model and vendor selection, rules of
governance from company to their users, the priorities for the companies in
adopting mobility as a new channel, and last but the least, the threats and
challenges that Asian companies faced in enterprise mobility. Last but not
least, Charles also discussed the maturity level of countries in Asia Pacific
in the adoption of enterprise mobility and which companies in countries within
the Asia Pacific are likely to move up the enterprise mobility ladder in the
next 12 to 24 months.

